

Visualizing Sorting Algorithms Statically - s-phi-nl
http://www.hatfulofhollow.com/posts/code/visualisingsorting/
aoeu
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted three months ago to much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555971>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555549>

~~~
s-phi-nl
The second of those links was where I first heard of the OP.

Unfortunately, I think I was unable to find the first of those links, so I re-
submitted the website.

Thanks for the comment.

